# Battery Cover



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...bacause the 2011 battery cover is a *poor design *that "broke" all the time. The cover on our 2011 Cruze LTZ was "broken" the day we bought it (25 miles).


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...bacause the 2011 battery cover is a *poor design *that "broke" all the time. The cover on our 2011 Cruze LTZ was "broken" the day we bought it (25 miles).



Too bad. Hopefully it was just for looks, and did not perform a purpose.....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

rbtec said:


> Too bad. Hopefully it was just for looks, and did not perform a purpose.....


...from my earlier posting on this:



70AARCUDA said:


> ...the black plastic battery cover on our LTZ was broken as the car sat on the dealers' showroom floor. Wife pointed it out and the dealership immediately drove the car into the shop and "swapped" out the broken cover for a good cover from one of the other cars.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I have close to 8,000 miles on my car so far my battery cover is not broken lol


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

How are these breaking? I've removed and reinstalled mine a dozen times with no issues...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...plastic "fatigue" at the flexture/bend point of the positive ( *+* ) terminal cover.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My + terminal has a little cover on it. It's fine as far as I know.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> My + terminal has a little cover on it. It's fine as far as I know.


 

Correct, there is a cover over the + terminal, but not over the - terminal......The 2011 has a cover over the entire battery.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm confused, wasn't this car made overseas for a few years? Stupid things like this should have worked out already!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

New suppliers and new factories making the car. It's like making your favorite pizza recipe at a friend's house across the country. The recipe's the same, but the ingredients, labor, and equipment making it are different. So it's a different pizza, even though it's the same recipe.


----------

